# Head Line - St Lawrence Seaway



## Irvingman

I beleive there is a 3 minute clip from this BBC programme on Ship Nostalgia TV, however I found the full 26minute episode on U Tube.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3bNMQJHV0W0

Shows the Carrigan Head leaving Belfast and arriving in the St Lawrence to be first vessel into the Seaway in 1967. 
They obviously had advance notice of the cameras coming on board as they all appear to be wearing shiney new braid (Jester)


----------



## Engine Serang

Absolutely fantastic. Watching this film brought back memories of seeing it in our kitchen in 1967. It was one of the many reasons I decided to go to sea, 48 years ago. The scene where they picked up the Canadian radio station was particularly evocative of the era and confirmed what the two lads next door told me about their time with Head Line. Many thanks.


----------



## Irvingman

Glad you enjoyed it. Were you able to identify what the cook was stirring up in that saucepan? (EEK)


----------



## Lanzabry

Irvingman, A really enjoyable and nostalgic film of a bygone era. Made better, as I believe the Nav/App-Cadet featured was a Michael Swann and we were part of the intake at the School of Navigation,Blythe Street,Belfast in 1962/63. Many thanks for the link. 
Joe


----------



## TOM ALEXANDER

I was an apprentice on the Pinemore in 1959 -- not the first, but one of the first deep sea ships up the St.Lawrence Seaway when it first opened. There was a TV camera crew aboard filming the trip. Apparently I got a lot of footage in the final product. I was told that by the personnel manager at Furness Withy on Leadenhall Street, and commended for the part I played. Never did get to see that film though. Oh! Well. Again, thanks for the memories. (Thumb)


----------



## Jim Harris

Memories, memories.... many thanks for taking me back in time, Irvingman. Great movie.


----------



## Engine Serang

Irvingman, it was beef and guinness stew.
Or perhaps that stuff you rub on wire ropes to stop them rusting.


----------



## Irvingman

Glad it's stirring up some good memories, I particularly liked the radio in the saloon telling us that it had been a quiet night in St John's with only 9 arrests!
Having been there a few times I can just picture the evening (Jester)
John


----------



## Jim Harris

Any more similar 'gems' in the library, John?


----------



## Ron Stringer

I did sail on one of those ships in the film, _Cairngowan_, but it was December and we only went as far as Montreal. Pity, because the Great Lakes run as shown seemed a doddle for the R/O, since all the calls were made on the bridge Gannet/Guardian R/T - no involvement of the radio room at all. Feet up for Sparks between Montreal and Montreal. (Jester)


----------



## Oceanspanner

Ron Stringer said:


> I did sail on one of those ships in the film, _Cairngowan_, but it was December and we only went as far as Montreal. Pity, because the Great Lakes run as shown seemed a doddle for the R/O, since all the calls were made on the bridge Gannet/Guardian R/T - no involvement of the radio room at all. Feet up for Sparks between Montreal and Montreal. (Jester)


Not always Ron. Did it on one of Stag Lines finest the Cydonia in 1965. As we had no R/T it wasn't such a dawdle. As I recollect we had to keep a watch on 500 while in the lakes and all traffic was CW. Didn't have radar either and can remember on the way in navigating the Belle Isle Straits in thick fog using DF with a trusty Lodestone. Those were the days


----------



## Irvingman

Ron - The Old Man appeared to be in full control of communications in his dressing gown, so sparks could put his feet up
John


----------



## lakercapt

Missed out all the tough parts and the Welland Canal was not even mentioned!!!
Things changed and there were no bands when I did the opening of the Seaway in 1987 though there was a ceremony at St.Lambert and Snell locks.
Still have the awards I was presented with.


----------



## Barrie Youde

Thank you for posting, Irvingman.

The reminiscence/nostalgia is almost tangible. It is fun to identify which parts are true and spontaneous and which parts are carefully posed.

The Mate when giving instructions to the Bosun for the day's work looked very posed, as per John Wayne, as did the caps worn in the engine-room. But as the entire pupose was to give the best possible impression/presentation of Head Line it is all understandable.

The reference to a thousand tons of whisky (no doubt in open stow, although that was unsaid) is today but a memory.

Repeated thanks,

BY


----------



## Engine Serang

Texaco Overseas Tankship did not encourage officers to wear dressing gowns, it certainly wasn't on the uniform list. Joining and Paying-Off in your home port has a lot of advantages.
Just because you discharge a thousand tons of whiskey does not mean you loaded a thousand tons of whiskey, hic.


----------

